# My first CO2 injected aquarium



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, I was originally going to enter this in the VAHS contest, but I forgot to get my username in the picture of the empty tank -____- and i didn't want to take out all the soil and replant.. oh well, i had no chance of winning anyways :bigsmile: it's on the bottom half of a stacker stand i have so it's incredibly hard for me to make large adjustments to this tank and behind it as well. i want to eventually make this a shrimp tank.. was hoping for a cpo tank but i had a die-off recently.

equipment:
hagen 29 gallon long that I derimmed and added two glass centre braces to
eheim 2213 with stainless steel prefilter
aquaclear 30 or 50 with fluval edge prefilter
5 lb co2 cylinder.. don't really know too much about it
36" coralife t5no dual fixture - 21w 6700k and 21w 10000k
used ada aquasoil
driftwood and rocks i got from someone named albert at an amazing price

plants are all from members.. gklaw, pspades, fenster.. don't know what any of them are called except the s repens and anubias nana.. the s repens was dying but it's finally sprouting new tops  also got 6 white clouds in there

lights are on 7 hrs a day on weekdays and 9 hrs a day on weekends.. i run the co2 around 1bps 24/7.

progress pics:









































































i couldnt take any pics after i just filled it up cause it was 100% cloudy so here they are a few days later with a ton of water changes and some changes, still cloudy but looking better


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Main thing is that you got it going. Good for you.

Are the Anubias in the substrate? If so, you should tie them to the wood instead. They will grow along it and do much better if the rhizomes are out of the substrate. If you want some red contrast and can make it out to South Burnaby, PM me, I got some Alternathera reineckii for you.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

hey that would be awesome! i have the anubias tied to small pebbles to weight them down but they are not in the soil.. will pm you later tonight. i had some red cabomba but it all melted before i could get this setup


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The red cabomba is temperatal, especially without CO2. I've never had success with it. I have the A. reineckii even growing in sand without CO2 in my extremely warm cube discus tank even. I also have some Ludwigia repens so you can choose the look you want. Not rush, it'll always be here. But I'm looking for a good home for the A. reineckii as it's a bit too large for my little ADA cube. Thinking of trying some R. walliichii.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is an update.. for myself mostly :lol: growth has been quick except for the s.repens - which is coming in sorta nicely. i had been completely neglecting this tank and there was a ton of algae.. i had to do a huge trimming of a lot of the plants, the cabomba was like 3 feet long. also removed any leaves with algae.. tank is looking much better now after i trimmed it. nothing too impressive to see, doesn't look like there was a lot of growth since i trimmed back everything. also forgot to clean the canister filter.. the water flow feels like 30% of what it should be.. will be doing that in the next few days.

here are a couple of not-so-good photos:


----------

